# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  IRC channel

## BrockMcKean

Is there any irc channel out there for peachy? I see #peachyprinter and #peachy on freenode, but they say: [15:58] -holmes.freenode.net:#peachy- *** Notice -- TS for #peachy changed from 1403639902 to 1277508248 

I assume those are IP addresses, meaning there's a teamspeak sitting at 76.37.58.152, but no port number is given or any other information and the channel is empty. So, this must be an unofficial channel? 



```
[16:08] -ChanServ- Information on #peachyprinter:
[16:08] -ChanServ- Founder    : JordanRinke
[16:08] -ChanServ- Registered : Jan 08 22:36:17 2014 (23 weeks, 5 days, 21:32:33 ago)
[16:08] -ChanServ- Last used  : Jan 22 21:26:43 2014 (21 weeks, 5 days, 22:42:07 ago)
[16:08] -ChanServ- Mode lock  : +ntc-slk
[16:08] -ChanServ- *** End of Info ***

[16:11] -NickServ- Information on JordanRinke (account JordanRinke):
[16:11] -NickServ- Registered : Apr 14 13:12:19 2009 (5 years, 10 weeks, 2 days, 06:59:45 ago)
[16:11] -NickServ- Last addr  : ~jordanrin@199.192.105.245
[16:11] -NickServ- Last seen  : Jun 05 22:28:47 2014 (2 weeks, 4 days, 21:43:17 ago)
[16:11] -NickServ- Flags      : HideMail
[16:11] -NickServ- *** End of Info ***
```



```
[16:03] -ChanServ- Information on #peachy:
[16:03] -ChanServ- Founder    : Soxred93
[16:03] -ChanServ- Registered : Jun 25 23:24:25 2010 (3 years, 52 weeks, 0 days, 20:39:39 ago)
[16:03] -ChanServ- Last used  : Aug 30 02:52:42 2010 (3 years, 42 weeks, 5 days, 17:11:22 ago)
[16:03] -ChanServ- Mode lock  : +ntc-slk
[16:03] -ChanServ- Flags      : GUARD
[16:03] -ChanServ- *** End of Info ***

[16:09] -NickServ- Information on Soxred93 (account Soxred93):
[16:09] -NickServ- Registered : Nov 25 01:07:52 2007 (6 years, 30 weeks, 3 days, 19:02:19 ago)
[16:09] -NickServ- Last seen  : (about 101 weeks ago)
[16:09] -NickServ- User seen  : now
[16:09] -NickServ- Flags      : HideMail, EMailMemos, Private
[16:09] -NickServ- Soxred93 has enabled nick protection
[16:09] -NickServ- *** End of Info ***
```


Anyone know these guys or have some more frequent conversations going on somewhere else? I left them a brief memo.

----------


## Compro01

TS in IRC parlance is Time Stamp, not Teamspeak. The long number is that time stamp in UNIX time (It's the number of seconds since midnight GMT, January 1, 1970).  1277508248 corresponds to Friday, June 5, 2010 at 11:24:08 PM GMT.

1403639902 is yesterday (June 24) at 7:58:22 PM GMT, roughly 20 minutes before your post here, so it's presumably when you wandered into the channel.

What all that means is that #peachy is completely and totally unrelated to the peachy printer project.  It was created about 4 years ago, used for about 9 weeks, then abandoned and it hasn't had anyone in it since then.

#peachyprinter appears to be related, if only tangentially.  There's a Jordan Rinke on the list of backers on kickstarter, so it looks like this guy was looking to see if there was an IRC channel for the peachy printer project back in January and ended up actually creating the channel as it didn't previously exist.  Then it appears this fellow checked the channel occasionally to see if anyone else would show up, but gave up on that after 2 weeks and the channel was similarly abandoned since.

----------


## BrockMcKean

Hah. Well I know what a Unix Timestamp is! I just didn't realize TS stood for timestamp there. I mistakenly viewed the automated notice as a topic or message left behind by a person.  :Smile:  Makes sense now, thanks. However, my question still remains. If not IRC, perhaps Google+? Is there a more rapid medium of communication anyone else uses than this forum? I just think it would be cool to tackle some of these problems together sometimes. If people are working on the same things or want some help it would be nice to have a virtual maker space just for peachy since the community is so small right now and I think anything to advance the open source goals would be great.  :Smile:  An extra set of eyes always helps me for sure.

----------

